# LA-Based Stock Rhinestone Transfer Distributer/Jobber/Wholesaler



## Jenx (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi,

I'm looking for a (preferably) Los Angeles-based distributor/jobber/wholesaler of STOCK rhinestone transfers. I'm not looking to do custom rhinestone transfers. I just want designs that already exist. 

I know of a few places in LA that are all selling the same stock rhinestone transfers (skulls, crosses, etc.) that they are all getting from distributors/jobbers/wholesalers/etc. who import from China and/or Korea. None will reveal the source who they buy from here in LA. Any help is greatly appreciated! I found one wholesale place (Amex Distributing) at 100 W. 17th St. in Downtown LA (under the 10 FWY). They have a bunch of stock plastisol transfers (Air Waves, C&H Graphics, etc.), but only a handful of stock rhinestone transfers. However, the rhinestone transfers they do have, sell for half (roughly $1-$2) what the other stores were charging me! 

Again, Amex only has a few stock rhinestone transfers. So I'm looking for more companies (REAL distributors/jobbers/wholesalers) that I can buy from direct. Any help is greatly appreciated!

(Info on distributors outside of LA is appreciated as well!)

DJ


----------



## jpla2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

go to 
Green Kakao - T-shirts and Rhinestone Design


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Not in La, but 100's of designs.


----------



## Jenx (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey, Thanks! Been looking all over LA... I will check them out!


----------



## Jenx (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for the proworld referral too, Ed! Will check out the site.


----------

